# upper coast 6-10



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I made the drive today to give it a try for surf trout, after checking the weather and seeing the north wind was going to be 15 mph all day. It was going be rocking in the lake.

Arrived right on time, 6:00 am, and the surf looked good with decent visibility when it lightened up. I fished a top water( she dawg) for a long time with one small trout to show for it.
Tried a castmaster spoon with a white bucktail and caught a 16" trout right away, lost another.
I tried a variety of hardware with no results. 

Before I left I gave it the desperation bright mustard yellow gulp on a jig head and wham, first cast another keeper, then nothing.
Looking back I was not prepared with a good shrimp imitation and there was plenty of big shrimp jumping. 

One trout had a big white shrimp and a couple of shad in it. I saw the shad getting hit and that's why I tried the castmaster.

Live shrimp would have told the tale if there were a lot of trout there or not. I hope to make it back before this window closes, the water did dirty up with the incoming tide. It probably cleaned back up on the next tide.
Good luck to folks going.


----------



## LoneStar2 (Jul 14, 2017)

Where were you seeing the shrimp? Galveston, Freeport..?


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

glad ya got to get down there and git ya some. i saw a bunch of small crabs in the water yesterday. i'm gonna be down there wed-sun. hopefully another window of opportunity will present itself


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Bolivar and there were lots of shrimp.
Itâ€™s two hours one way to bolivar fir me .
Sure wanted to hit west of there but it adds another hour at least.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

mccain said:


> i saw a bunch of small crabs in the water yesterday. i'm gonna be down there wed-sun. hopefully another window of opportunity will present itself


I saw a bunch of crabs in the clear shallows as well (surfside). wed & thurs is looking good. I'm definitely going to cut out some time to hit it.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

shadslinger said:


> Bolivar and there were lots of shrimp.
> Itâ€™s two hours one way to bolivar fir me .
> Sure wanted to hit west of there but it adds another hour at least.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


If youâ€™re fishing the upper end of Bolivar, IMO, the surf at High Island is as good as the surf on Galvestonâ€™s lower West end and Surfside.

Bolivar Pocket is great too but one should know that the pocket has a long history for sharks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BluffRat (Oct 4, 2016)

Thursday is looking good at surfside... ENE wind and 0.5 ft


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

habanerojooz, thinking back if I had had some good shrimp imitations, maybe even a bad one, or even fished through the next tide change, I would have found the ticket. But I had time for that quick trip and took the gamble.
Your are right that's a good area when the surf is right.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like you should have pitched the cast net for some dinner shrimp and Live Bait.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

fishinganimal said:


> Sounds like you should have pitched the cast net for some dinner shrimp and Live Bait.


I choose not to drive to Beacon and get what else I could use as its in the wrong direction.
Of course the cast net doaâ€™s jig heads etc that I could have used were there.
I would say lesson learned but it will probably happen again !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

